# Beautiful Cat in need of a temporary home



## jocelyn wylie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone.
My mum has suffered a stroke and has had to move in with family. The problem is that her cat can't go with her as where she is staying has dogs. Everyone she has tried also have dogs, I would have him but I don't think it's fair he should locked in my spare room because I have a Jack Russell. My mum is currently in the Staffordshire area. Please could someone help or know where I can get help from.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi. I'm really sorry to hear about your Mom. Hoping she recovers quickly.

It may be best to provide a few details etc. Indoor/outdoor cat? Neutered? Up to date with injections? Gets along with other cats etc.

Hopefully you'll be able to find a temporary home for him soon xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My brother has a Jack Russell, Jackapoo and a cat, the cat was there first but they all get along, could you try ?


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

I think it would be helpful if you posted a picture of your cat both here at askme and then around someplace with pet-friendly people like Penn's Vet School.


----------

